# Anyone else waiting??



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Is anyone else out there waiting for delivery of aTribute Trigano 665 sport or any PVC come to that? We ordered ours last Sept.12 and we're originally due to pick it up after xmas 09, but we decided to wait for a 10 plate. We haven't got a firm collection date yet - were given 12/13 April but will know more on the 6th. We've got a number plate but that's it and we're really getting fed up. 

Anyone else like us??

Hel


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was interested in buying a Tribute and the dealer (Davan) and importer told me at the Shepton Mallet Show last September that if I ordered one there and then I would not receive it until April. I wanted one with a Comfortmatic gearbox so thought this may have been the reason for the delay.

In the event I bought a Swift Mondial at the NEC in October. I was told that delivery would be in March but a couple of days later the dealer told me that it would be May and gave me the opportunity to back out (which was very fair).

To my surprise the vehicle was delivered to the dealer 2 weeks ago and I will be picking it up on Thursday. So, in short I think what you have been told is probably correct.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Brownhills at Newark are showing 2 in stock.

Dave p


----------

